# Eurocarparts discount code?



## br3n (Jul 16, 2007)

There were a few floating around on here a while back, looks like they have expired - anyone know of any that are currently running?

Best I've found is BOX-5 for 5%, pretty sure theres usually a 10% one available :/


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Eurocarparts offer most car forums a discount code, another forum I use the code is for 25% ..... but! If they have a sale on and most of the time they do then the forum discount codes won't work.
Shop around for what you want, I got a great deal from Halfords on some Pagid brakes, cheaper than ECP and when I went to collect them they were in a Eurocarparts bag, they are the main supplier now to Halfords but how Halfords do things cheaper I don't know.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Permanent sales

Use carparts4less

Euro car parts under another name and normally stuff is cheaper


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Vossman said:


> Eurocarparts offer most car forums a discount code, another forum I use the code is for 25% ..... but! If they have a sale on and most of the time they do then the forum discount codes won't work.
> Shop around for what you want, I got a great deal from Halfords on some Pagid brakes, cheaper than ECP and when I went to collect them they were in a Eurocarparts bag, they are the main supplier now to Halfords but how Halfords do things cheaper I don't know.


Pagid is Ecp own brand so it has to come from them really


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

Kimo said:


> Permanent sales
> 
> Use carparts4less
> 
> Euro car parts under another name and normally stuff is cheaper


No good for the sonax stuff though is it lol


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Try extra10 is often used.


----------



## super_cds (Aug 14, 2010)

5% is best for now you missed the 12% off over weekend


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Is their a better 1 than box-5


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

Try this for 10%....

lovediscount :thumb:


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

nickka said:


> Try this for 10%....
> 
> lovediscount :thumb:


Got sorted buddy cheers :thumb:


----------



## super_cds (Aug 14, 2010)

15% off be quick thou
TX15ZG
http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/c...or-cleaning/car-detailer/?549992160&0&cc5_761

£5.94 inc pnp


----------



## Hfhf (Oct 19, 2015)

super_cds said:


> 15% off be quick thou
> TX15ZG
> http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/c...or-cleaning/car-detailer/?549992160&0&cc5_761
> 
> £5.94 inc pnp


Nice one...... Ordered some to give it a try


----------



## Sputnik (Nov 17, 2015)

Can you get discounts from ECP when you go to the shop in person with cash or are discounts only for online orders ?


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

This weekend seems to be sales10 if anyone ordering


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Sputnik said:


> Can you get discounts from ECP when you go to the shop in person with cash or are discounts only for online orders ?


Online only I think, however you can use them for click and collect and pay when you get there.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Hufty said:


> This weekend seems to be sales10 if anyone ordering


I've had an email today with "marchmad".
Not tried it to see what discount it gives yet.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Usually the online codes are better than what I can get with a trade discount.


----------



## super_cds (Aug 14, 2010)

Hufty said:


> This weekend seems to be sales10 if anyone ordering


15% off is still valid :thumb:


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

Both marchmad & TX15ZG are 15% discount.


----------



## Ceejay21868 (Jan 27, 2016)

madstaff said:


> Both marchmad & TX15ZG are 15% discount.


I can vouch for that.

Just bought Shell Helix 5-30w F/Syn oil (5lt) for £16.99 using code.


----------



## Ceejay21868 (Jan 27, 2016)

*Shell Oil*

Not sure where exactly to post this but....

If anyone interested (I thought this was a good deal) Shell Helix F/Syn 5lt oil £16.99 (with code) at Euro Car Parts.

Sorry if you've already been made aware.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

whats the code req


----------



## Ceejay21868 (Jan 27, 2016)

Marchmad


----------

